# Egg Tumblers?



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get a couple? I've looked online but all I'm finding is articles for DIY tumblers, and to be honest, im not the "DIY" type of girl. I always manage to mess things up somehow and get confused easily lol. So I'd rather buy one.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure if this a good deal. Hope it is and it helps!!

Wil

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-ac...FFERS-FOR-CICHLID-BREEDERS-W0QQAdIdZ172526467


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

You can get professionally made ones for around $25 us with better parts and functionality than the homemade stuff like that. I've made my own egg tumblers and they do work but if you're not good at making them as I wasn't it can be problematic.


----------



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

Cory, do you know where I can get them? I don't think I've ever seen them at Big Al's or any other LFS as far as I can remember. There's someone on Ebay who makes and sells them. They look very professional, but he only sells them in groups of 3 (I really only need 1) and the shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Try Aquabid, I know there's a few sellers on there. If you have to order three let me know as I'd likely be willing to buy 1.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I aquired one of these from a PN'er - Jehmco Egg Tumbler

Works great, especially if you don't want to make your own. Like Corey, I've made a few myself and it's not as nice looking as the manufactured ones but still functional. Unless you have the parts on hand, it's probably not worth spending your time trying to hunt down the right parts to build one unless you were planning on building several units at once.


----------



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Gucci17, but I need something with a bit of a bigger base/tumbler part. This will be for my BN's eggs and they lay a lot at once. I'd rather not cram all the eggs into a small tumbler just to have them fungas or get damaged.

Something like this is what I'm looking for, but like I said, he seems to sell them in sets of 3 only..
http://cgi.ebay.ca/3-NEW-EGG-TUMBLE...ltDomain_0?hash=item2555b34031#ht_1318wt_1084


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh I gotcha!

I've always wanted a larger diameter tumbler as well.
If you plan on ordering, count me in for one.

You're from Mississauga as well?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

anything going on with the tumblers? I may need a few


----------

